# DNP Cycle



## cas.far (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I started my DNP (270mg) cycle four days ago but did not feel any temperature rise or any other side effects yet. Could you please tell me is there a problem in my DNP stock or if I need to increase the dose?
Cheers


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

270mg? Weird dose lad 

Don’t make any adjustments until you’re at least a week in. It hasn’t even quite peaked yet

If you’ve noticed nothing at all by day 7/8 it’s probably under dosed


----------



## Robbie1981 (Dec 21, 2021)

and even then,= if you find out it is slightly underdosed only got up a tiny bit. never judge your dnp potency based on temps/sides after only four days mate


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

I thought 4 days was the amount needed for it to peak.


----------



## cas.far (7 mo ago)

Thank you everyone as I bought this from china. So not sure if it's of good quality or not.
Cheers


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Okay, my comment was deleted. Clearly people don't know what sarcasm is huh?


----------



## cas.far (7 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Okay, my comment was deleted. Clearly people don't know what sarcasm is huh?


I even don't know what did you comment on this post


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

cas.far said:


> I even don't know what did you comment on this post


Well, I simply made a joke about taking more and more and washing it down with vodka as it's the only way to do it properly and something else sarcastic.


----------



## cas.far (7 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Well, I simply made a joke about taking more and more and washing it down with vodka as it's the only way to do it properly and something else sarcastic.


heheheh. ok but i dont like vodka actually


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

cas.far said:


> heheheh. ok but i dont like vodka actually


On a serious note. Be very careful with dnp.
Very very careful


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

simonboyle said:


> On a serious note. Be very careful with dnp.
> Very very careful


Why should he be careful with DNP? It makes you lose bodyweight rapidly and can kill you if you take too much but taken responsibly it's safe as houses isn't that right @Tricky lad?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

PaulNe said:


> Why should he be careful with DNP? It makes you lose bodyweight rapidly and can kill you if you take too much but taken responsibly it's safe as houses isn't that right @Tricky lad?


Doesn’t matter there isn’t any about regal has went to ground


----------



## 136879 (5 mo ago)

200mg you will feel nothing.

400mg you start feeling quite overheated, especially during workouts. Also you’ll be sweating a lot but it comes in bursts.

600mg you’ll be practically melting to the point where you’ll succumb to a delirious fever. You will feel like you’ve gotten the worst flu in your life.

800mg, just go ahead and buy a headstone. You’ll either die from heat exhaustion, dehydration or convulsions. All of these are due to electrolyte loss.


----------



## 136879 (5 mo ago)

Tricky said:


> Doesn’t matter there isn’t any about regal has went to ground


Surely there’s another source?

These ****ers have been exit scamming since March and people are still falling into their honeypot.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

TrenboloneCrackHead said:


> . All of these are due to electrolyte loss.


Can’t for the life of me recall seeing a protocol around keeping an electrolyte balance… However, since reading that having sweat patches outlined by white “_tide marks_” (esp. on black baseball cap peaks - WTF?) can indicate loss of potassium; I’ve been supplementing with both K and sodium daily. 
Is it doing any good? **** knows, but I’m certainly not feeling any worse for it. 
If I was on DNP I’d want those bases covered.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

TrenboloneCrackHead said:


> 200mg you will feel nothing.
> 
> 400mg you start feeling quite overheated, especially during workouts. Also you’ll be sweating a lot but it comes in bursts.
> 
> ...


Any idea where I can buy some? Sounds good...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

kruz said:


> Some new developments with DNP that could be considered quite contrary to some views in this thread.
> 
> 2,4 Dinitrophenol as Medicine


This, dug up from the archives, still holds true today… like it says - Warfarin used by many is still rat poison whichever way you pitch it!

BTW it’s a ****ing good read.


----------

